
Blippbuilder: Browser based augmented reality creation tool launches today - ghostwreck
https://blippar.com/en/blog/2016/07/06/opening-blippars-beta-program-augmented-reality-creation-tools-try-it-now/
======
tmeyster
Looks interesting. Looks like you can now tag any sign and add your own media
content over it. Does anyone know if it's free? I wonder how they will make
money from it.

